# Problems with dust collector hose ends.



## Dang (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought a Rigid vac and packaged dust collection system some time ago. I wanted to up grade it to somewhat automatic with metal blast gates. The 2.5" metal gates replace 2.5" plastc gates now my hose ends will not fit into the new gates, any suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*which way?*

If the hose ends are too small, that's easy, either wrap them with tape or make a plastic shim from an appropriate size round bottle by cutting off the top and bottom. You may have to also cut it along the length and remove small strips to get it just right.

If they are too large to fit inside, that's a problem. You need a transition/adaptor piece unfortunately. That's a matter of trying different pieces until you get it right....... :blink: bill


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Dang said:


> I bought a Rigid vac and packaged dust collection system some time ago. I wanted to up grade it to somewhat automatic with metal blast gates. The 2.5" metal gates replace 2.5" plastc gates now my hose ends will not fit into the new gates, any suggestions?


You have stepped through the looking glass into a whole new world. You are now destined to spend the next six weeks roaming the aisles of Lowes, Home Depot, ACE, Menards, Orchard Supply, and any other hardware, DIY, home-center type store in a 3-hour radius. How bad is it? You will even find yourself in Walmart at 2 am opening vacuum cleaners and surreptitiously trying hoses and wands to see if they fit before wandering back to that one small shelf of RV supplies to see if the waste lines they supply will work, even though you've tried them four times already and they are nowhere close. 

Here's a hint: Take short pieces with you so you have a sample with the correct inner and outer diameters. In the plumbing section try the rubber fittings with the hose-clamps, try the hard plastic (schedule 35/40/black ABS) connectors. If nothing works there, wander over to the gutter section. Try the connectors for fitting drains, gutters, downspouts etc. 

Dress warmly, pack a lunch, and good luck.


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

I think this will solve your problem. 

http://m.rockler.com/m/http/www.roc...=1SPHxugDwtj69QWuxPMlAA2UvjsJGhNOQllIKlSiSAc=

Bill


----------

